# Tiny fish for fast flow



## hotweldfire (3 Jul 2011)

Hi All,

In my main tank (125l) I'm running a 950lph external and a koralia 1600. Have boraras brigittae in there and they ain't happy since I upped the flow. They huddle in a corner where the water is most still and only come out to play when the koralia turns off. I'm gonna shift them to my nano when it's ready.

I decided to go for some vietnamese cardinal minnows (Tanichthys micagemmae) but they've turned out to be too big (and a bit too boisterous). So looking to swap them out.

Also have sudandanio axelrodi which, contrary to expectations, appear to love the flow and don't seem to mind the relatively low temp (22-23) either. Unfortunately they tend to stay low down in the tank and I want another shoal staying close to the surface. Have also considered CPDs which, whilst tempting, will behave the same.

I also want a big shoal so something very small required, same size as the brigittae.

Anyone had any joy with microrasboras and the like with 10x filtration? Any alternatives?


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jul 2011)

My spotted blue eyes (Pseudomugil gertrudae) used to play in the flow constantly in my old set up. I don't know whether lamp eyes would like the flow too?


----------



## m_attt (4 Jul 2011)

white clouds love flow, they play in it all the time, there are sme that are more golden in colour with red fins, the are very nice fish. and quite small


----------



## hotweldfire (4 Jul 2011)

Thanks both.

Ed, have considered gertrudae before, very tempting, but the main issue other than flow is temp. Seriously fish reckon they like 25-30 c whereas my tank is kept (or at least I try to keep it) at 22-23. Not sure they'll tolerate cooler water.

Matt, my vietnamese minnows are very similar to white clouds, maybe a wee bit smaller. Still much bigger than the brigittae.

I think whether fish like/tolerate high flow is to some extent down to their body shape. Both brigittae and the sudandanio are both from very slow moving blackwater type environments but the former struggle in my tank and the latter thrive. The sundadanios are much stockier and I think that's partly they're ok.

Am considering these:

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Danio&species=tinwini&id=1347

Still a bit big for my tastes but think they'll do ok.

Anyone used them?


----------



## hotweldfire (9 Jul 2011)

Have been advised that tinwini get a lot bigger than seriously fish think.

Anyone used ember tetras in a 10x flow tank?


----------



## ghostsword (10 Jul 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Have been advised that tinwini get a lot bigger than seriously fish think.
> 
> Anyone used ember tetras in a 10x flow tank?


I have embers on my tank.

Got a 1200l filter and two koralias, no issues. Lots of place for them to rest but they do not mind the flow at all.


.


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Jul 2011)

Thanks Luis. Both ADC and LW have them in right now. Just need to shift my vietnamese minnows first.


----------



## Gill (10 Jul 2011)

Have you thought about Threadfin Rainbows, they Love Fast Flow and Tolerate Temperate to 28 Degrees.


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Jul 2011)

Have had them before. Might be a bit too big depending on the variant. Had some very nice small ones: male orange red, females lemon gold. Subsequent ones I've picked up have been a fair bit larger with not so nice colouration.

Will they tolerate temps as low as 22?


----------



## Gill (10 Jul 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Have had them before. Might be a bit too big depending on the variant. Had some very nice small ones: male orange red, females lemon gold. Subsequent ones I've picked up have been a fair bit larger with not so nice colouration.
> 
> Will they tolerate temps as low as 22?




Yeah they Will, Have kept them Outdoors aswell here in the UK.


----------



## hotweldfire (11 Jul 2011)

Thanks Gill. Will keep an eye out for the smaller variety. In the meantime have gone for ember tetras.


----------

